
Redditor makes $8M on a perfectly-timed $150k Tesla trade - fluxic
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/ezwbve/reports_of_my_death_have_been_greatly_exaggerated/
======
ericcholis
[https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/reddit-
trade...](https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/reddit-trader-
claims-make-millions-risky-tesla-call-options-
wallstreetbets-2020-2-1028880892)

~~~
SilasX
Also much better title than the current HN one, as the BI says, "A Reddit
trader _claims_ to have raked in ..."

------
joenot443
"The moderators of this subreddit have set it to private. You must be a
moderator or approved user to visit."

Not much use posting this if most HN users can't actually read it.

~~~
mdaniel
FWIW it appears that archive.is caught a copy of it, and the only comment at
the time of its snapshot is "proof or gtfo":
[https://archive.is/U0lpu](https://archive.is/U0lpu)

------
fluxic
Business insider link since the sub got put private:
[https://www.businessinsider.com/reddit-trader-claims-make-
mi...](https://www.businessinsider.com/reddit-trader-claims-make-millions-
risky-tesla-call-options-wallstreetbets-2020-2)

This was from yesterday; trader claimed he had puts on the stock at its peak,
and doubled-up from $4M to $8M

------
pjc50
Every single day there's probably somebody who puts a huge amount of money on
a roulette square and comes out with a 36x return on their money .. for that
day.

If this unsourced account is true, it must have been either heavily leveraged
or an "accumulator" of a number of trades which had to come off perfectly. And
with leverage you can lose more than you invest...

~~~
tempsy
He bought options not stock on margin.

------
1337biz
Wallstreetbets is the 4chan of investing. I would take that with a grain of
salt...

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
The trades are typically posted ahead of when they would be profitable so
everyone can follow the results together.

~~~
daxorid
[deleted]

~~~
ameister14
It's not colluding to buy and sell from one another, so it isn't even close to
painting the tape. It's simply sharing that a trade was made. It's not illegal
to tell people you bought 20k of apple puts. Especially, as in WSB, if
everyone knows you're an idiot.

